# S14 Nismo sideskirts for B14 200SX



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

How many would be interested in getting these sideskirts made for the B14? ... 

personally i think they would look cool but... need to have at least 5-10 people interested in them .. the more the better of course .. and faster they would make them


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

what do they look like i have no idea what th ey look like?


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)




----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i think i might be interested


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I have those (on my S15 on my initial D card for the arcade).

Seth


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

This is not a problem however the pricing is 275.00 US shipping is 50.00 US per side skirt.This pricing is based on the cost to design the mould for producing these parts.Fifty percent deposit is required and allow four weeks for delivery.PS must be no less than five sets are we can not do it thank you.

Mike Alviar
Kcaerodynamics
www.kcaero.com
604-592-0233
FX:604-592-0045

--- the more orders the cheaper it becomes


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

n-e-thing available for the 4 doors?


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

for the 4 doors that would require a whole other mold because its so different from the 2 door .... they are already pretty stiff in the two door ... so i dunno


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i wonder what these sides with an omega front and a drift rear would look like


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

those i actually like, but i cant afford to spend any money right now. otherwise those would look nice.


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *i wonder what these sides with an omega front and a drift rear would look like *


look at the pic .. they go well quite nicely dont u think? i know its an S14 but it does have the r33 front and the nismo sides look real good with it .. the drift rear is a really clean rear IMO its not flashy like the extreme rear ... and i havent seen any other rear bumpers for the b14 .. other than a rear Nismo Lip on the Lucino Nismo kit


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Here is a photoshopping of it on a b14 200sx... I think its a sweet looking skirt, however this photoshop may not do it the justice it deserves...


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

looks almost exactly like the drift sides to me.. in my opinion


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

I would definately be interested if my money comes together within the production time.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Me,
I'd totally be down if it was for a 4 door. Its a shame there isn't variety for 4 doors. (GTR ned door panels, and then there's OEM SE-L, need more choices than that). However you'll probably get more business from 2 doors.

Seth


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i think its more like a combination of the omega and the drift side skirts

im going to have to seriously think about paying $375 for some side skirts though


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *i think its more like a combination of the omega and the drift side skirts
> 
> im going to have to seriously think about paying $375 for some side skirts though *



nm, im stupid....i was looking at some sites and $375 shipped is reasonable, hopefully i can come up with the money when this buy comes together


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

well i to tell you guys the truth .. this group buy ... is open .. until we get enough people for them to go through with it and that also includes the deposit for it ... so yah.. we've got plenty of time cuz i know i dont have the money anytime soon


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

P.S. Take a look at any hyundai accent hatch. Its the same skirts.

Seth


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

sethwas said:


> *P.S. Take a look at any hyundai accent hatch. Its the same skirts.
> 
> Seth *





















dude, you must be on something.

same sideskirts my ass


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

lol good call... those look more like the 200sx SER sides.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

he said hatch not sedan the hach has that crazy nose theres mad accent hatches around here i look tomorow


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok,
So I'm not exactly right (and I'm not on something, just tired, but thats pretty much the same thing right?) but it is fairly close. Try to find find last years model, I think its closer. That photo is of this years, which is more rounded.

Seth


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*OMEGA,*

Those have the same shape only the omega sit about and inch lower. I have been able to see the R33 skirts and they have the same lines as well. So instead of buying some JDM ones and chopping them up just get the omega ones.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: OMEGA,*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *Those have the same shape only the omega sit about and inch lower. I have been able to see the R33 skirts and they have the same lines as well. So instead of buying some JDM ones and chopping them up just get the omega ones. *


liuspeed told me that the omega sideskirts have been discontinued


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *he said hatch not sedan the hach has that crazy nose theres mad accent hatches around here i look tomorow *


That picture is the hatch.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Sigh,
I figured out why they won't fit on a 4 door. The rear door does all the way to the fender. Any skirt that comes up the side of the car will get in the way of the door.
So its for 200SX only.

Seth


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

anyway count me in, ill have the deposit in a week, but i wont send it in until we get 5 people.

you guys should really jump on this. its a chance to be different. get away from the typical extreme or drift sides


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

^^ .. yay the first .. with a deposit .. yah .. dont worry man I'ma jump on it as soon as i can get the money ..


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

they look clean ass hell i have them on my 240 molded and they are by far the best lookin sidskirts i have ever owned besides my stillenb13 sides and thats only because there urethane..


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

bump...


----------



## 10SwiTcH200 (Feb 10, 2003)

those are exactly like the omega skirts, cause they look just like mine, I think I would just check with VIS first and see if they are still available.


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

Vis website .. doesnt have shit all for the 200SX .. only extreme


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

Nismo200SX said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does it come with fine asian women too?? nice skirts btw

Ben


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

^^ Skirts? .. the girls skirts? ... ohhhhh nm u mean the sideskirts .. i get it now ...


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

I've been checking out other possible sources to get these custom made and there is a slight possibility that it could be done for much less ... and possible we could have more interest if that is so ..


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

im still interested


----------

